

Submarine Cable Landing Photos and Maps - maxhaot
http://cryptome.org/eyeball/cable/cable-eyeball.htm

======
angdis
I don't get it. Cable landings are effectively invisible except for the
presence of a boring nondescript building. Why would someone be interested in
this?

